# Fast way of obtaining NIE?



## piyazo (May 5, 2017)

Heya,

I was wondering if anyone knows a fast way to obtain a NIE number. I`ve heard that there are some cities where NIE could be obtained the same day you apply for it.
Currently I`m in a sticky situation and need NIE asap but I live in Barcelona and from what I heard obtaining it through the online system will take atleast a month and a half (can`t even book an appointment right now and been trying to do it for the last 4 days). I`m a EU citizen (if that makes any diffrence).

Appreciate any the answers or suggestions !


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

:flame:


piyazo said:


> Heya,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows a fast way to obtain a NIE number. I`ve heard that there are some cities where NIE could be obtained the same day you apply for it.
> Currently I`m in a sticky situation and need NIE asap but I live in Barcelona and from what I heard obtaining it through the online system will take atleast a month and a half (can`t even book an appointment right now and been trying to do it for the last 4 days). I`m a EU citizen (if that makes any diffrence).
> ...


I just went through this exact process.

I was told six weeks for an appointment and had just been offered a job so was panicking too.

Wha I did was go to the station where they process them and wait. Waiting might be all day, maybe 2-3 days in a row but they will see you and once they see you it's a 24hr turnaround.

Make sure all your paperwork is perfect (copies etc) and in my case I also had to show my letter of intent from my further employer.

Honestly, I was advised by 3 different people it would be a stroke of luck if they saw me the first day I went without an appointment but luckily that stroke did happen.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You will also need your residency certificate so why not get that instead and 'kill 2 birds with one stone'. Cheaper, quicker etc. etc.


----------



## piyazo (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion ! Btw in which city did you apply ?


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

piyazo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion ! Btw in which city did you apply ?


Just seen your post and I did mine in Andalucía.

I think they may change with each district, but honestly, go to the offices and ask and see what happens


----------

